# Man Deceives Woman Into Marrying Him. Inducts Her Into Flesh Trade



## rajneesh madhok (Dec 17, 2010)

Man deceives woman into marrying him
Inducts her into flesh trade
Kulwinder Sandhu
Tribune News Service



Moga, December 16

A man allegedly forced a young Dalit woman into prostitution after marrying her fraudulently and kept her under the influence of intoxicants for about two months during which she was raped by 11 persons. Later, she was rescued by the sessions court and sent back to her parents’ home, a few weeks ago. The SSP has marked an inquiry to the DSP of the Baghapurana subdivision.

As per the complaint, a copy of which is available with The Tribune, the victim, a resident of Vandar village of Baghapurana subdivision of the district, said that she was working in a textile mill at Barnala.

“On August 26, 2010, Amandeep Singh, son of Kala Singh, along with two of his friends misled me and abducted me and kept me at various places by giving me intoxicants. He raped me saying that he will marry me,” she stated in her complaint.

After this, Amandeep solemnised marriage with her with the help of his relatives and friends. Two women helped him to keep her under the influence of intoxicants at a local gurdwara.

After marrying her fraudulently, the main accused kept her at different places in Moga and sent her to as many as 11 persons, with the help of the two women, who abused her sexually, the victim alleged.

About seven weeks ago, the victim was rescued from the clutches of her husband by the sessions court during a hearing in a case filed by her parents and the court sent her back with her parents after she recorded her statement in the court, expressing her willingness to go back to her parental house.

After having undergone medical and psychiatric treatment in coming back to her senses from the influence of a continuous intake of intoxicants, she gave a written complaint to the SSP, Sneh Deep Sharma, on December 14, naming as many as 13 people, including two women for forcing her into the flesh trade. The SSP has asked the DSP of Baghapurana subdivision to look into the matter. He has begun an inquiry into the matter. 

http://www.tribuneindia.com/2010/20101217/punjab.htm

Rajneesh Madhok


----------



## kds1980 (Dec 17, 2010)

Is their anything new in the story.It has been happening since ages.Small town,rural Girls are trapped by their B/Fs who act like hindi film hero.Soon These Girls forgot everything ,their family ,their safety etc Only to realise one day that the boy was just using them and then they found themselves in brothels from where their is no escape.


----------



## Vikram singh (Dec 17, 2010)

*it show how low  human can go for Money, disgusting*


----------



## rajneesh madhok (Dec 18, 2010)

Kanwardeep Singh said:


> Is their anything new in the story.It has been happening since ages.Small town,rural Girls are trapped by their B/Fs who act like hindi film hero.Soon These Girls forgot everything ,their family ,their safety etc Only to realise one day that the boy was just using them and then they found themselves in brothels from where their is no escape.


YouTube        - moga baghapurana sex raket.mpg
Kanwardeepji,
The new in the story is that Moga remains in such type of news, though  there is large scale publicity but why not the stern action is taken  against the culprits. 
Rajneesh Madhok


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 18, 2010)

Kanwardeep Singh Ji...
The "NEW" in such stories is the PERSONAL TRAGEDY of the LATEST PERSON to go through such crimes.....millions..nay billions of fathers, brothers, sisters etc may have been raped..murdered before..BUT its all "NEW" when it happens to MY Father..MY Sister..MY Daughter...MYSELF !! ASANKH gallwaadh hatiah kamai....but when it happens to US..our dear ones..our near ones..it all turns NEW in an instant....as they say..FIRE in the next house is a FUN SPECTACLE...or AGNEE *DEVTA*....but when it is burning down our OWN HOUSE..then its  a TRAGEDY...agnee *SHAITAAN*....its FRESH NEWS !!!

Jarnail Singh


----------



## kds1980 (Dec 18, 2010)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Kanwardeep Singh Ji...
> The "NEW" in such stories is the PERSONAL TRAGEDY of the LATEST PERSON to go through such crimes.....millions..nay billions of fathers, brothers, sisters etc may have been raped..murdered before..BUT its all "NEW" when it happens to MY Father..MY Sister..MY Daughter...MYSELF !! ASANKH gallwaadh hatiah kamai....but when it happens to US..our dear ones..our near ones..it all turns NEW in an instant....as they say..FIRE in the next house is a FUN SPECTACLE...or AGNEE *DEVTA*....but when it is burning down our OWN HOUSE..then its  a TRAGEDY...agnee *SHAITAAN*....its FRESH NEWS !!!
> 
> Jarnail Singh



Gyani ji

Tragedy whether it is natural or man made is always new to the person or his/her family who suffered,


----------



## kds1980 (Dec 18, 2010)

> Kanwardeepji,
> The new in the story is that Moga remains in such type of news, though there is large scale publicity but why not the stern action is taken against the culprits.
> Rajneesh Madhok



Rajneesh ji

These type of incidents happen all over India.may be Moga is much more in news these days.As far stern action is concerned one can say was their any stern action 1984 rioters,
or against the culprits who committed scams in India.The fact is Indian population is too large and police public ratio is quite poor .Even in that Police is deadly corrupt so How could we expect stern action


----------



## rajneesh madhok (Dec 18, 2010)

Such type of incidents if occur every now and then in Moga then it is a matter of consideration. The police admits that such incidents occurs repeatedly. Our point is to highlight the matter and to discuss why the actions are not taken seriously on the subject of great concern. The culprits involved in scams and such type of other problems those are not directly related with the public, if the Govt take lenient view in taking actions on those subjects, with those  policies general public is not affected but in above mentioned cases the life of the young girls has been ruined and in such cases they don't find their bright future. The reasons behind the steps taken by the girls may be due to compulsion disorder or due to circumstances, it affects the life of the girls drastically. I 100% agree to Gyani Janail Singh ji. He has elaborated the subject in a very effective manner. 
I reproduce the thought like: 
I have traveled so far to find so little
meaning in *tragedy* or *tragedy*
in the search for the meaning
dark clouds have lead me here
confined freedom
guides us to secure..security
what if everything
i have *been*  taught is a lie and all of my teachers
have *been*  wrong this whole time
compelling us to fight
the battles they *would* *not*
they have already won
and we have already lost
if we do *not*  learn from their mistakes
we have already lost
if we don't learn to change

Rajneesh Madhok


----------

